# 1970 gto rear axle fit a in a 1967 lemans??



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

will a 1970 gto rear axle fit in a 1967 lemans both a 10 bolt axle


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The 70 rear is 5/8" wider per side than the 66/7. I found a 66 rear for my 70 and it sucked the tires right up in the wheelwell, go the other way and tires are in the fenders.


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

would the axle in my 67 lemans be considered a 8.2" gm axle? the tag on it is long gone


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

bnichols04 said:


> would the axle in my 67 lemans be considered a 8.2" gm axle? the tag on it is long gone


If the diff cover is the same as the one pictured it is a BOP 8.2"


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

was that the only option in 67 with a 326? could i tell by the vin or anything?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

no need for tags. just look at the shape of the cover. particularly the "dips" on each side.


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

where can i get a lower ring and pinion ratio? all i can find is 3:55 and higher I just want to rebuild my stock unit but the gears are worn out causing a bang. not sure if i should but a used axle or rebuild mine?? cost plays a big factor here. i am using this to just cruze nothing crazy


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you can find a highway gear single spin rear for a 66, it shouldn't cost but a couple hundred bucks, just a take out item. To replace the bearings in yours, I don't know, $500? Maybe less, may not be the gears. To rebuild your rear, new gears and Posi is about $1500. You can convert to a 66/7 Chevelle 12 bolt with a conversion U-joint, gain all the plusses of a 12 bolt, but keep the narrow-ness? of the early rear, that is bang for the buck your best bet.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Randy's ring and pinion will sell you a posi carrier for any gear ratio you want. I ordered an Auburn unit, 3:55 gear set and an installation kit, works great.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm pulling the rear end off my 66 which is a 2.56 ratio right now and replacing it. Its not originally off a GTO but fit perfect, no tire rub. I will be selling it so if your interested let me know, shipping would be the only pain.


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

so a axle from a 66 gto/tempest will fit my 67 lemans convertable?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

bnichols04 said:


> so a axle from a 66 gto/tempest will fit my 67 lemans convertable?


Yes, 66/7 are the same.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently installed a 2:56 safe t track out of a '69 GTO into my '67 GTO convert. It measured the same as the '67 rear and fit perfectly.


----------

